# Plan for crab?



## Toninho (Aug 29, 2010)

Good evening friends!
A few days ago a friend of mine found this shoe and asked me to make one!
Does anyone have a plan to help!?
Thank you!

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/521880_420485131299739_151126898235565_1797117_787830984_n.jpg


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have any plans, but I totally want one, or two, of these!


----------



## Toninho (Aug 29, 2010)

I also want to go for me one or two MrsN!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like a number of equally divided segments in a 360 degree circle. you can lay out a pattern and repeat it by one half the segment? pre drill and use a right angle drill to set the difficult ones. of course glue and screww make a pretty tight joint. either buy the plugs or purchase a plug cutter.

Good hunting1


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks like it was made with a lazy susan spindle.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I made one of these years ago. Simple build and you can make it as tall as you want.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife could use one of these but we don't have room. I don't understand why women have so many shoes but they do. She has a pocket rack that is on the inside of the door that goes from top to bottom. Every night I expect to be awakened by a loud noise as the door falls off but so far it hasn't happened. Your unit is much safer. Nice work.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm thinking….who's to say you couldn't make one of these for storing your handplanes? Yee-haw!


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

I have one . I dont know how you would cut it though. I cut mine on the cnc however if you email me I could cut you a pattern so you could use a flush bit in a router . or I could cut the pieces and ship or I can try to chuck up a sharpie marker in the spindle and trace it let me know [email protected] I cant post an image I only have a bitmap file I could send you directly. any size diameter and number of dividers you want with the click of a mouse. Dan Nelson


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

free standing turn table is stable so long as the height is less than twice the diameter, unbalanced load acts as a slingshot.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks very simple. Lay out 8 pairs of shoes, draw a circle around them, make a circle in the center to leave enough room for the circle to spin on a black pipe, Cut out a stack of plywood circles, decide how much space to leave between levels, and cut the dividers to fit. Then I'd screw and glue em to the bottom circle and work my way up the stack. It would make a nice addition to a walk in closet. The bottom circle can be supported on a few roller bearings. Like this one from Harbor Freight.

Then build a cabinet around your shoe holder. The space you have to use and the shoes will determine the dimensions of your lazy shoe rack.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought this one was about crab?


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you might need a circular wall in the back so the shoes down work there way out to jam or fall in the corners


----------



## Toninho (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello friends!
Thanks for your opinions, helped me a lot and dicidir how to build this mobile for my shoes messy!
Good Easter!


----------

